# Potential buy, would you buy this colt?



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing to see what others say. I think he's cute, though. xD


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Overall I like him quite a lot - nice shoulder, short back, good bone, overall quite balanced for his age. Youngsters can go through a lot of funny growth... Right now his neck looks a tiny bit short, and he has a bit of hay/wormy looking belly, but really overall a promising looking colt with a built that could lend him to go a variety of directions.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Tryst stole my comment! I do like him now. However, i do not have as good of an eye as others here.

If bought him I would have a fecal done.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Holy Short Back! While I like a shorter backed horse, I think this guy is a little too short. Saddle fit is going to be a problem.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I like him but would take a bet that there is no way he stands at 15.2 at the moment not unless the man holding him is well over 6 feet!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

GotaDunQH said:


> Holy Short Back! While I like a shorter backed horse, I think this guy is a little too short. Saddle fit is going to be a problem.


This, I keep looking at his back and where I would seat the saddle, then looking down at where that would put the cinch, *shakes head* he just looks like his withers extend too far back looks again *scratches head*


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I like him:wink:while first pic he looks way short backed , the pic beside it not so much. He has good bone,decent legs,nice slope to shoulder like head & neck & ties in nicely. Pics are really deceiving sometimes best to see horse in person. I have pics of my filly at that age ,when I saw them thought OMG she looks long but know she isn't:?. I have others of her & she looks very short coupled,never think same horse.Agree that horse is bit potty looking in belly & also don't believe horse is as tall as they say


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

His back and withers worry me. Like mentioned above, where they are lined where the cinch is worries me. I like his body other than that, but me personally, wouldn't buy. Short backs are nice but maybe I'm being strange looking at where the saddle would rest. Maybe I'm being odd. He's cute
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

GotaDunQH said:


> Holy Short Back! While I like a shorter backed horse, I think this guy is a little too short. Saddle fit is going to be a problem.


It is oddly short and his withers seem to tie in far back and look odd also.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He inheritied the withers and carry back into his back from his Thoroughbred sire. He inherited the short back from his QH dam. He has a heckuva hice look about him. You might fit him with a barrel horse saddle. In fact he looks like he could/should BE a barrel horse! or a reiner.. Pole bending.. something that requires speed and quickness.


----------



## karawenger (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the input everyone! I may have missed my chance with him... Someone else may be buying him instead. =( 
Thanks again!


----------

